# Game of Thrones Season 8 Discussion



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 4, 2019)

It's just 10 days away!

Will it be anything like the book ending?

Meh, we might never know.  But it'll be a treat to see this series conclude on TV.

So I'm popping this thread up in advance for everyone to post their theories, discussion, and whatever else.  It's a pretty open thread topic.

And despite the title saying season 8, feel free to dig into the lore and mystery of the past seasons and books.


----------



## larigot (Apr 5, 2019)

The good thing is that what's coming is still pretty unpredictable. Hopefully they dispense with the plot armor they gave to certain characters, like Cercei and Jon Snow, because coincidences and repeated good luck started to become very noticable. My guess is Dany, Jon and Cercei team up to fight the walkers, but at a critical moment Cercei backstabs the alliance. Maybe Jaime foils her or something. Loadsa people die of course, but Dany comes out on top and claims the Iron throne. Then she gets a hefty dose of the Targaryen madness and the story goes full circle. But the white walkers are defeated, so it's a bittersweet ending. 

And then Hodor wakes up... It was all a dream.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 5, 2019)

larigot said:


> The good thing is that what's coming is still pretty unpredictable. Hopefully they dispense with the plot armor they gave to certain characters, like Cercei and Jon Snow, because coincidences and repeated good luck started to become very noticable. My guess is Dany, Jon and Cercei team up to fight the walkers, but at a critical moment Cercei backstabs the alliance. Maybe Jaime foils her or something. Loadsa people die of course, but Dany comes out on top and claims the Iron throne. Then she gets a hefty dose of the Targaryen madness and the story goes full circle. But the white walkers are defeated, so it's a bittersweet ending.
> 
> And then Hodor wakes up... It was all a dream.



Probably the bigger bitter-sweet part I'm anticipating is Arya's death.  The Starks have come together, but she's still very much the lone-wolf of the family.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 5, 2019)

larigot said:


> Hopefully they dispense with the plot armor they gave to certain characters, like Cercei and Jon Snow, because coincidences and repeated good luck started to become very noticable


Took the words out of my mouth, some characters should have died some time ago and some scenarios feel like fan fiction.

Despite that I'm pretty excited for S8, it's been a long journey


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 5, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Took the words out of my mouth, some characters should have died some time ago and some scenarios feel like fan fiction.
> 
> Despite that I'm pretty excited for S8, it's been a long journey



Bron should be dead several times over by now.  He really shouldn't have survived the last season.

Him or Jaime, to be honest.  After all the times in the books and seasons mention armor dragging people under water to their deaths, there was no way Jaime could have gotten out of that river.  Not even with Bron's help.


----------



## larigot (Apr 5, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Bron should be dead several times over by now.  He really shouldn't have survived the last season.
> 
> Him or Jaime, to be honest.  After all the times in the books and seasons mention armor dragging people under water to their deaths, there was no way Jaime could have gotten out of that river.  Not even with Bron's help.


Also interesting how deep that river was even though Jaime fell in at the bank.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 5, 2019)

larigot said:


> Also interesting how deep that river was even though Jaime fell in at the bank.


Wouldn't really need to be too deep though.  Just a few feet of water would be a death sentence for someone wearing 40+ pounds of armored steel.  And his golden hand wouldn't exactly help him in that situation.


----------



## larigot (Apr 5, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Wouldn't really need to be too deep though.  Just a few feet of water would be a death sentence for someone wearing 40+ pounds of armored steel.  And his golden hand wouldn't exactly help him in that situation.


Just ask this guy: Frederick I, Holy Roman Emperor - Wikipedia

That said, Jaime is bigger than a few feet though.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 5, 2019)

larigot said:


> That said, Jaime is bigger than a few feet though.



Not while unconscious!


----------



## larigot (Apr 5, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Not while unconscious!


Was he? Bron only flung him off his horse.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't think it will be anywhere close to the book. They already strayed to far from George RR Martin's original idea for the charackters. I just hope they don't mess up the storry by giving the audince a Danny + John save the world ending, because this would ruin the narrative of the series completly. Game of Thrones is about a messed up feudal world, where men struggle in meaningless battles over power while overlooking the greater thread. It shows how every institution of men fails over and over no matter  what intention it's carried by and how pride and misplaced ambitions lead to demise. The only end that would stay true to this narrative and give it a greater meaning, would be for the nightking to wipe out Westeros and resetting the civilisation of men, for there is no redemption to them at this point.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 22, 2019)

From what I've heard, Season 8 has been a significant uptick in writing and direction versus the last several seasons. That being said, context is key and "significant uptick in writing and direction versus the last several seasons" is a bit like saying "Since beating the trifecta of measles-pneumonia-smallpox the patient's health has improved dramatically". Furthermore, as @dragon-in-sight said, some of the choices made in the televised series have.. uh, left the world in a situation wherein "Root for the Night King and his attempts at playing Nagash II: Electric Boogaloo" is quite literally an _arguably reasonable and justifiable stance_ from the audience.

EDIT: And since I realize now that I didn't say much about Season 8 beyond "It's better than the last seasons"...


Spoiler



https://ve.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ppzftdx8a21rj2g6w_480.mp4


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 22, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Bron should be dead several times over by now.  He really shouldn't have survived the last season.
> 
> Him or Jaime, to be honest.  After all the times in the books and seasons mention armor dragging people under water to their deaths, there was no way Jaime could have gotten out of that river.  Not even with Bron's help.


I'm expecting Jamie to die. 

As for season 8, still kinda sad we didn't get to see a more fleshed out Dorne plot in the series . Given how far we're in already I doubt we'll ever have that


----------



## SeleneVerdelho (Apr 28, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> As for season 8, still kinda sad we didn't get to see a more fleshed out Dorne plot in the series . Given how far we're in already I doubt we'll ever have that



There's so much that it's a shame we'll never see! Lady Stoneheart would have been so awesome...


----------



## Boon Wolf (Apr 30, 2019)

SeleneVerdelho said:


> There's so much that it's a shame we'll never see! Lady Stoneheart would have been so awesome...



Gee, I think so too! There's a ton of characters I would've loved to see making an appearance, or at least keeping their decisions accurate comparing them to the books (I'm looking at you, Robb Stark), but Lady Stoneheart would be, hands down, my first pick.



Sarachaga said:


> I'm expecting Jamie to die.
> 
> As for season 8, still kinda sad we didn't get to see a more fleshed out Dorne plot in the series . Given how far we're in already I doubt we'll ever have that



I think we're definitely through. Too far to go back and fix everything up.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2019)

just finished ep 4 and I am pissed.
a part of me just wants to let it end and I binge the rest so I'll be hurt/disappointed/pissed off for one day instead
while another part of me just aches for the next
hoping that maybe it will be better


----------



## buenavides1 (May 6, 2019)

Anyone who has noticed the Starbucks cup on Winterfell?


----------



## larigot (May 7, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> just finished ep 4 and I am pissed.
> a part of me just wants to let it end and I binge the rest so I'll be hurt/disappointed/pissed off for one day instead
> while another part of me just aches for the next
> hoping that maybe it will be better


I feel the same. So many glaring plotholes... it hurts too see such a good show go down the shitter.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

I wanted to save my opinion until the season ended but I cant do it anymore.

I seriously think that this is the worst season so far, Brandon doesn't do absolutely anything besides being bait and a quote machine, the main villain that has been teased since season one died in one episode with a single hit, in the last episode Cersei could have killed everyone with the ballistas and archers but she didn't do it for some reason even though all of her enemies were just standing there in the open making threats of destroying king's landing.

Seriously, this feels like bad fan fiction


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> just finished ep 4 and I am pissed.
> a part of me just wants to let it end and I binge the rest so I'll be hurt/disappointed/pissed off for one day instead
> while another part of me just aches for the next
> hoping that maybe it will be better





larigot said:


> I feel the same. So many glaring plotholes... it hurts too see such a good show go down the shitter.





CrookedCroc said:


> I wanted to save my opinion until the season ended but I cant do it anymore.
> 
> I seriously think that this is the worst season so far, Brandon doesn't do absolutely anything besides being bait and a quote machine, the main villain that has been teased since season one died in one episode with a single hit, in the last episode Cersei could have killed everyone with the ballistas and archers but she didn't do it for some reason even though all of her enemies were just standing there in the open making threats of destroying king's landing.
> 
> Seriously, this feels like bad fan fiction


If leaks as to the rest of the season prove accurate (which they very well may, considering they hit the nail on the head for many key points of the last episode), I'm afraid I have some bad news...


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Attaman said:


> If leaks as to the rest of the season prove accurate (which they very well may, considering they hit the nail on the head for many key points of the last episode), I'm afraid I have some bad news...


Give me the news Doc, how bad is it?


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Give me the news Doc, how bad is it?


If you don't mind potential spoilers...


Spoiler



Varys is executed after switching loyalties to Jon, Jaime and Euron achieve MAD (with Jaime limping back to die with Cersei), Dany goes full Mad Queen and burns down / executes much of King's Landing, Dany eventually gets assassinated herself, Jon either fucks off or goes MIA, and Sansa proverbially stabs Tyrion in the back winning the Game of Thrones by default through dint of "Last One Standing".



Like, again, this isn't set in stone, but said leaks accurately predicted the Jaime, Missandei, Rhaegal, and Sansa-talking-to-Tyrion aspects from the latest episode, so it's... not looking good.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

Attaman said:


> If you don't mind potential spoilers...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Mmm most of these things I kinda saw coming, hope the books take the show as an example of how no to end


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2019)

just deacarys the entire season pls


----------



## Attaman (May 15, 2019)

I love how by this point nobody even dignifies the new episodes with a response anymore.


----------



## Attaman (May 19, 2019)

Taking a quick browse at social media in regards to the finale: Damn, D&D really did the show dirty to get it out of the way so they can start on their other projects, didn't they?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 20, 2019)

it was an ending.
-eyeroll-
the results are ok. _how_ the results came to be _should _be better. a show such as GOT deserved better imho
but whatever I don't have cash to make it happen.


----------



## larigot (May 20, 2019)

Looked like Dany both hated and loved Ayn Rand. Her mission was to "liberate" the downtrodden but she was unable to be merciful.


----------



## Jestwinged (May 21, 2019)

I just watched the final episode and .... just wow... sums up season 8 for me which is an absolute joke.

To be fair the first three episodes were decent (bar the ending of episode 3), from there it went down hill big time!


----------



## Lough (May 21, 2019)

*I’ve Never Seen a Single Episode of Game of Thrones, and I Probably Never Will*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 21, 2019)

so anyways! where the fook did arya's horse go?


----------



## Tyll'a (May 21, 2019)

I was very sad to find out what the ending was, but I did find some similarities between it and an RP storyline I scrapped months ago


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 26, 2019)

I haven't seen the show at all, and I was just about to crank it up on Netflix this year when there was this torrent of criticism for the latest season from a lot of fans I know.

And I thought, if I get into the show and get seriously invested, for there to be a major disappointment like this... would it be wise to? I was thinking perhaps I should read the books first.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 26, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> I haven't seen the show at all, and I was just about to crank it up on Netflix this year when there was this torrent of criticism for the latest season from a lot of fans I know.
> 
> And I thought, if I get into the show and get seriously invested, for there to be a major disappointment like this... would it be wise to? I was thinking perhaps I should read the books first.


you'll be more disappointed if you read the books lmao

the first seasons are _*amazing!  *_Phenomenal actors and storytelling :V you're missing out. 
as for season 8... well some people liked it. Maybe you'll like it too?
not everyone has the same POV so enjoy it for what it is.
as for me... season 8 never existed lmao


----------



## Ravofox (May 26, 2019)

I actually liked the last season, but I thought it was a little rushed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2019)

I just finished watching the last season. *My post contains spoilers. *

I expected Daenerys to burn the city; I thought that this was being teased for a very long time, so I am surprised that it caught a lot of viewers off guard. 

Like, seriously how did anybody *not* see that coming? I chatted with a guy in my office about it and he thought that Daenerys was just going to win, sit on the throne and that it would all be happy endings. Imagine how boring that would have been.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 1, 2019)

Thank god it's over, I won't have to third wheel as much now.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just finished watching the last season. *My post contains spoilers. *
> 
> I expected Daenerys to burn the city; I thought that this was being teased for a very long time, so I am surprised that it caught a lot of viewers off guard.
> 
> Like, seriously how did anybody *not* see that coming? I chatted with a guy in my office about it and he thought that Daenerys was just going to win, sit on the throne and that it would all be happy endings. Imagine how boring that would have been.


That Daenerys burned the city is a surprise to relatively few people: Book-readers have been speculating for _ages_ that when she sacks King's Landing (when, not if!), she'll set off the Wildfire and lead to an enormous loss of life. Furthermore people have been repeating all over the internet (book and show enjoyers alike) how there's been ample evidence that her reliance on her solitary hammer (Dragons) has basically lead primed her to treat every problem as though it were specifically a shaped-for-dragon-hammer nail.

What caught people off guard was basically _how_ she did it (Post-surrender, doing sweeping runs over civilian population centers _repeatedly_ before eventually turning back on her primary target... then back to more civilian population runs), _why_ (not because of a belief it was the only way to break King's Landing's morale, but because she caught "the crazies" after hearing the bells), and what came _after_ (An inference that she believed she did nothing wrong, and in fact this was how she was going to subjugate the entirety of Westeros from that point on). In the book reading community, a lot of people think what's going to happen is more an "I accident set off the Wildfire under King's Landing, now everyone hates me", she pulls a Stannis ("I was trying to take the throne to win its people, when I should have been trying to win the people to take the throne", turn north to fight the War that Matters), with her fate after that being up in the air. In the show, the Long Night... basically was a footnote, and the sacking of King's Landing was a feature not a bug.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2019)

Attaman said:


> That Daenerys burned the city is a surprise to relatively few people: Book-readers have been speculating for _ages_ that when she sacks King's Landing (when, not if!), she'll set off the Wildfire and lead to an enormous loss of life. Furthermore people have been repeating all over the internet (book and show enjoyers alike) how there's been ample evidence that her reliance on her solitary hammer (Dragons) has basically lead primed her to treat every problem as though it were specifically a shaped-for-dragon-hammer nail.
> 
> What caught people off guard was basically _how_ she did it (Post-surrender, doing sweeping runs over civilian population centers _repeatedly_ before eventually turning back on her primary target... then back to more civilian population runs), _why_ (not because of a belief it was the only way to break King's Landing's morale, but because she caught "the crazies" after hearing the bells), and what came _after_ (An inference that she believed she did nothing wrong, and in fact this was how she was going to subjugate the entirety of Westeros from that point on). In the book reading community, a lot of people think what's going to happen is more an "I accident set off the Wildfire under King's Landing, now everyone hates me", she pulls a Stannis ("I was trying to take the throne to win its people, when I should have been trying to win the people to take the throne", turn north to fight the War that Matters), with her fate after that being up in the air. In the show, the Long Night... basically was a footnote, and the sacking of King's Landing was a feature not a bug.



I think part of the explanation for behaviour is the Targarian inbreeding- when a Targarian is born the Gods flip a coin. 
People just hadn't noticed that she was a psychopath, because the people she'd been killing up to that point were morally bad- so they mistook her sadism for moral conviction. 
I think they had a subplot too about how envious she was that people loved John, the 'rightful king', but did not love her. They kept returning to the discussion of how power can be secured without love, and resolving that the answer is fear. 

I'm not reading the books, but by Brother is and tells me the storylines are quite different- such as all the Starks having the power to worg into animals. (Does this preclude John's genealogy in the TV show from being possible?)
So I am comfortable with the television series being its own story, rather than a retelling of the books. I imagine the books that haven't been written yet will depart from the television story line.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not reading the books, but by Brother is and tells me the storylines are quite different


 Very much different, yeah (I have an excuse to link bTongue, so by god am I going to use it). For some examples: Magic is more prevalent, Stannis is generally being portrayed as the least-bad of the potential Kings (D&D were, to not mince words, _really _upset at him killing Renly, as well as more fond of Tywin than they should have been), Euron is shaping up to be an Eldritch Horror in a human skin suit, there is no evidence of a Night King (Others and Wights still very much exist, mind), the Three-Eyed Raven is much more hands-on, etcetera. As such it is for the better to treat it as its own thing versus a direct adaptation. For a lot of people, however, it's intended to be as much, hence at least some of the complaints.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2019)

Attaman said:


> Very much different, yeah (I have an excuse to link bTongue, so by god am I going to use it). For some examples: Magic is more prevalent, Stannis is generally being portrayed as the least-bad of the potential Kings (D&D were, to not mince words, _really _upset at him killing Renly, as well as more fond of Tywin than they should have been), Euron is shaping up to be an Eldritch Horror in a human skin suit, there is no evidence of a Night King (Others and Wights still very much exist, mind), the Three-Eyed Raven is much more hands-on, etcetera. As such it is for the better to treat it as its own thing versus a direct adaptation. For a lot of people, however, it's intended to be as much, hence at least some of the complaints.



I think it's good that they're different personally, because when I finally commit to reading the hefty mass of books it will be new story lines, so it will be worth doing. :]


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Thank god it's over, I won't have to third wheel as much now.



Amen to that! I thought I was the only one who didn't care for  this bloviated, violent, utterly depraved mess 

*shakes cane menacingly at any kids who dare come on my lawn to counter ny suprior tastes and high minded snobbery* :v


----------

